# 16 Months today



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Hana,


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very lovely tribute. I hope at some point you will be able to open your heart to another gsd. Hana will always be first in your heart, but there are so many gsds that need homes and someone to love them.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks and i do plan on getting another rescue GSD just not yet though, and I still have a GSD MIX. 

I found Lucky four years ago 



Lucky is behind Hana in this pic from 2010


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's great you are planning for another. Lucky looks all gsd. But when you are used to two , it probably feels like an empty house with just the one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree, Lucky looks all GSD.


----------

